# h pylori breath test in office



## akrug (Dec 13, 2011)

my practice is going to start doing the h pylori breath test in our office, codes 83013 and 83014.  my understanding is that because they are coming to our office after the egd, diaganosis and treatment that we are only to bill for the test and not an office visit because this is a follow up to make sure the disease is gone.  is this correct?  also, i believe an m.a. will be doing the test. so for that does a doctor need to be present in office in order for it to be billable?

any advise is appreciated.


----------



## eescalante (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, you need a doctor in the office and should bill under that physician ("incident to" rules).

You do not bill for an OV on that date unless the doctor sees the patient for something unrelated to the breath test, in which case bill the OV with the 25 modifier.


----------

